# For $1,000 +/- would you



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

(Amounts may be changed +/-)

For $1,000 would you

Eat a stick of butter/margarine (by itself no bread or crackers, in one sitting)?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes.

For $5000. would you

Tell someone you knew a mutual friends secret life ?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

No

For $500 would you work a shift at fast food drive-thru?


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

No.

For $100,000 dollars would you do a pole dance in Vegas?


----------



## Wren (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes

For $1,000.00 would you eat a worm ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes (as long as it was dead )LOL

For $2000.00 would you steal 3 toilet paper rolls ?


----------



## Wren (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes and give them, and the money to the needy (especially now).....

For $1000.00 dollars would you give an alibi to a friend who had been accused of stealing toilet rolls ?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

No

For $1,000 would you stay off the internet for a week?


----------



## charry (Mar 26, 2020)

yep.....dont worry about the cash...i love butter....


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

Cash, butter...huh?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

$1000 to stay off the internet? Sure

Would you travel the world today for 100 Grand...


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 29, 2020)

No

$1,000 to give up your cellphone for a week?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Sure

10,000 to visit all SF members


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

No, that would barely cover the airfare

$5000 to perform a tightrope stunt?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope

20,000 to run away with circus?


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2020)

No

$5,000 to spend a day dumpster diving


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

No

$2000 to eat a meal consisting of all the foods you hate?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

nope

5,000.00 to moon a car on the highway.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2020)

*Yes*

*For $500,000 would you go on the next space flight*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

No

$1,000 to go without air conditioning for a week?


----------

